# Rider stole from me



## Conflicted (Nov 14, 2017)

I am a Lyft driver. A rider stole my wallet. I didn't have any money in it but I had all my documentations in it. Some of which will cost me money to replace. 

The rider proceeded to use my credit card at the mall where I dropped him. To top all this I haven't been able to get a positive response from both Lyft and the police. 

Has anyone else been through this? Someone kindly advise.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wrong forum.


----------



## Conflicted (Nov 14, 2017)

I figured. Same concept. Mayb someone went through the same thing


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Not the same concept at all. There are probably very few packages that steal from their driver.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Conflicted said:


> I am a Lyft driver. A rider stole my wallet. I didn't have any money in it but I had all my documentations in it. Some of which will cost me money to replace.
> 
> The rider proceeded to use my credit card at the mall where I dropped him. To top all this I haven't been able to get a positive response from both Lyft and the police.
> 
> Has anyone else been through this? Someone kindly advise.


The TOS states Lyft/Uber are not responsible for drivers personal belongings. Not their problem,they don't care, you are on your own.

Something more serious like a driver being physically hurt by a pax then Uber might go an extra step and "reach out" to law enforcement.

Another way of saying they don't care and want little to do with that problem as well.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If the rider assaulted you and stole your wallet, call the Police.

If you had your wallet out that a pax could easily take it from you without your knowledge, call the Sympathy Police.

Think about it, you invited a complete stranger into your car and just had your wallet sitting there for the world to see....Unfortunately this forum can undo stupid.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> If the rider assaulted you and stole your wallet, call the Police.
> 
> If you had your wallet out that a pax could easily take it from you without your knowledge, call the Sympathy Police.
> 
> Think about it, you invited a complete stranger into your car and just had your wallet sitting there for the world to see....Unfortunately this forum can undo stupid.


You're assuming he left his wallet where it was easily stolen. I know it feels good to judge other people, but stop.

What the passenger did was illegal. If the driver is sure it was that specific fare, Lyft can easily provide that information to the police. I think the driver has to be smarter about how he approaches it: file a police report, send the police report to Lyft, Lyft can provide the police with the name of that passenger.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Conflicted said:


> I am a Lyft driver. A rider stole my wallet. I didn't have any money in it but I had all my documentations in it. Some of which will cost me money to replace.
> 
> The rider proceeded to use my credit card at the mall where I dropped him. To top all this I haven't been able to get a positive response from both Lyft and the police.
> 
> Has anyone else been through this? Someone kindly advise.


Where did you pick him up at? Home? Work?


----------



## BostonUP (Nov 14, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> . ...Unfortunately this forum can undo stupid


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

Dash cam?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I only have a small clutch with me, and I lock it inside of the glove box along with my pop tarts. Nobodys getting their grubby lil hands on my personal stuff except for me... I do keep my id in my back pocket, in case I need it to enter condo buildings, that way I dont have to unlock the box or have any reason for pax to see where I keep my valuables. Esp my pop tarts. Id break a leg if anyone tried to take one of those.

Anyway yeah, not much you can do as far as Lyft or Uber is concerned, thats between you and the cops. In the future, as a preventative measure, keep all personal stuff out of reach for anyone in your car.


----------

